# First time poster - looking for tips with a new 75g marine!



## strangerdejavu (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey everyone! First of all, looks like you have a really nice group here. I've already learned a lot just skimming through the forums.

But of course, I want some personalized attention :lol: 

I'm in the process of setting up a 75g FOWLR tank. I'm pretty comfortable with all the supplies I need to get to keep this thing running nicely, but would really appreciate some input on fish to incorporate.

The current wish list:
2 clowns
1 valentini saddle puffer
1 yellow tang
Maybe a few blue/green chromis (to add movement in the tank)?

Any suggestions for additional or replacement fish are welcome and encouraged. My heart is not set on anything yet, though I do like the clowns, tangs, and puffer.

I know that many advise against a yellow tang in this size tank, though it seems many have one anyway, even in smaller tanks. Also, would invertebrates be an option in this tank, or would a puffer decimate them? What kind of invertebrates would you suggest?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i can't help,however i just wanted to say Welcome aboard,
you could always post in "meet the comunity"
you should get plenty attention there.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

the fish mentioned above should be fine, in regards to the question about the yellow tang, shouldn't be a problem, but I would recommend making the tang the last addition to the tank to discourage any territorial dispute among it and the other fish in the tank. keeping any invertibrate with a puffer, even a smaller species like a valentini, is a potential risk, but you might get away with larger crabs or possibly some urchins assuming you have sufficient algae growth to keep them alive.


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

i havent had any problems with my valentini puffer yet... fingers crossed.
but i ill suggest getting a blue tang, mine is very interesting to watch


----------



## jcarter (Oct 15, 2007)

the yellow tang would be fairly active. you wouldn't need to add the chromis for action. but your size tank is probably the minimum size for a tang so i'd stick to just whats on your wish list and you should be ok.


----------

